
Chinese AI: Year 1 of ChinAI - yarapavan
https://chinai.substack.com/p/chinai-48-year-1-of-chinai
======
ncphillips
I would go with “chAIna” as a name

------
mshockwave
Section 5:

> Chinese people ... care about AI-related ethics issues,

> including privacy. Let’s dispel once and for all with this

> fiction that there are no discussions of AI ethics

> happening in China.

I'm happy to hear that :-) But one of the biggest privacy violators is China
government, right? I'm curious why the section didn't mention about that

~~~
otaviokz
I'd guess some things affect the way they see it.

a) Their media probably doesn't point it's finger at Chinese gov very often
about this specific subject (or any other) b) Our media/government is just too
eager to point their finger at China, for many social/cultural/political
regions. This barrage of criticising tends to make many people believe the
issue is exaggerated and even fabricated after some time. c) If you're
Chinese, item 'b'is specifically impacting, since you not only may prefer
believing in your own government, you know for a fact that US and NATO have
specific interest in painting your country badly, regardless of how much truth
is or isn't involved in the arguments.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
If you are a chinese in China, you mostly aren’t consuming overseas media.
Whatever “our media” is reporting is irrelevant.

The Chinese government likes to make examples of overseas companies on privacy
issues, sometimes they’ll even make an example of a domestic company, if they
are feeling particularly daring they’ll single out a corrupt official in some
obscure local government, but that is the extent of it.

------
yarapavan
Subscription link -
[https://chinai.substack.com/](https://chinai.substack.com/)

Archive list -
[https://chinai.substack.com/archive](https://chinai.substack.com/archive)

